# Suggestions for Sonar/GPS combo unit



## who pooted? (Oct 13, 2009)

All,
I'm considering buying a sonar/GPS combo for the rear of my boat when I'm running the big motor so I can map out hot spots. I'd really like to be able to mark good holes, structure, channels etc. Plus with the GPS it will help navigate new lakes and find my way back in the dark. I'm also not trying to spend an arm and a leg. I've seen ones go for around $300-$400, and I could save up for those. I'd like to know if anyone has any input on these units I've seen online- Humminbird 363/383 and the Eagle FishElite 480. I'm not too concerned with color, marking waypoints is my main concern.
Also if anyone has one to sell please let me know.
Thanks for your comments.
Adam


----------



## redbug (Oct 13, 2009)

save your money and get a color unit.. i used to think that didn't matter either but when i started fishing with guys with color units and could see the detail i went out and purchased one. If you check around on ebay you might find a deal on a 332c lowrance unit. The fishmark units are also nice. I just picked up the new hd7 unit from lowrance and love it. it has the built in maps that show great detail


----------



## Crankworm (Oct 14, 2009)

x2 what redbug said, I added a hd5 on my boat this year it replaced my older garmin 160 and the stand alone gps. The built in chart info was worth the price alone. You may want to check out the demo model at the store to see if the lakes you fish on have the contour maps already built into the unit. I wish I would have spent a few extra dollars to get the larger screen it gets a little crowded with the sonar and chart split screen but I still love it.plus I cleared up enough space on the dashboard to mount my ipod.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 15, 2009)

redbug said:


> If you check around on ebay you might find a deal on a 332c lowrance unit.




That is teh unit i recently acquired and it is sweeeeeet! Oh yeah, i got it from Redbug


----------



## who pooted? (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. I finally got one ordered. I did look thoroughly at the Lowrance 332c and I was quite impressed, but I ended up getting a Humminbird 581i sonar/gps combo unit. I'm somewhat partial to H/B because I've used and still use my 400tx model on my trolling motor and I haven't had any problems out of it in 6 years, plus I bought it used!
The 581i isn't even available yet from H/B, but they said some vendors have them for sale. I was originally going to purchase the 580, but hey I can get the upgrade cheaper- I just had to do some searching. The company I'm buying it from it Katerno. Their price was really good and the reviews of their company seemed legit. Let's keep our fingers crossed that all goes well. If not I know one Arkansan that'll be going to New York to kick some @%*
If you're interested here's the link to it:
https://www.katerno.com/detail/s/116515/p/407330-1/HUMMINBIRD-FISHFINDER-581I---407330-1
For $321.76 plus shipping I thought it was a great deal.
This unit is not color, but I don't care. Needed to watch my $ anyhow.


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 15, 2009)

looks like exactly what I want. I want to add a lake contour chip. I cant do that with the setup I have now. Humminbird 727 and a Magellan hand held. I might need to upgrade. or downgrade as the model numbers would have it.


----------



## whj812 (Oct 16, 2009)

who pooted? said:


> All,
> I'm considering buying a sonar/GPS combo for the rear of my boat when I'm running the big motor so I can map out hot spots. I'd really like to be able to mark good holes, structure, channels etc. Plus with the GPS it will help navigate new lakes and find my way back in the dark. I'm also not trying to spend an arm and a leg. I've seen ones go for around $300-$400, and I could save up for those. I'd like to know if anyone has any input on these units I've seen online- Humminbird 363/383 and the Eagle FishElite 480. I'm not too concerned with color, marking waypoints is my main concern.
> Also if anyone has one to sell please let me know.
> Thanks for your comments.
> Adam



I have the 363 on my Boat. It works ok but could use a bigger display. In the long run you might want to look at one with a bigger display and more features. I wish I could load some semi-detailed maps into mine...... but it only uses the built-in maps.  

All in all if you dont really care about not having color and the small screen its a great little setup. Sonar works great on it!! I found mine for 200 last year and snatched it up right away!!


----------



## who pooted? (Oct 16, 2009)

As stated, I passed on the 363 and bought the 5" screeen black/white 581i with sonar/gps and detailed mapping with navionics chip. Just waiting for it to come in. Kinda leary about buying stuff online. The vendor "made me an offer I couldn't refuse."


----------



## whj812 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good Deal!!! Congrats on the purchase! Id say you are gonna love it!


----------



## redbug (Oct 16, 2009)

who pooted? said:


> As stated, I passed on the 363 and bought the 5" screeen black/white 581i with sonar/gps and detailed mapping with navionics chip. Just waiting for it to come in. Kinda leary about buying stuff online. The vendor "made me an offer I couldn't refuse."




I wouldn't sweat the online shopping. i will always do a search and go with the best price. When It comes to the map chips be sure to check the prices on them also. I have found that bass pro and cabelas are on the high end with the pricing of the chips. 
this site has some great deals.. https://www.defender.com/ 
Also look at the last years edition clearance prices. The new chips will add a few lakes some in high def. but I found the the 08 edition had all the lakes i fish in high def and the new lakes they added didn't matter that much to me. so i saved around $50 on the purchase


----------



## who pooted? (Oct 16, 2009)

Guys,
Thanks for all the replies, suggestions, money saving tips, and encouragements. This is why I love this forum. I'll send pics once it gets hear.


----------



## spinfisher (Nov 29, 2009)

I bought a garmin 235 chartplotter/finder for 90.00 second hand. It's blk/wht but I like it because it has a 7" screen, get what you can for what you need! Spin


----------

